# Preston flat cap OOM meets



## gregbwfc (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Seeing as other captains are getting meets sorted out, thought I'd better join in.

A couple of you have been in touch about playing, and although no dates have been mentioned, I'll suggest what will probably work best.

Midweek after work seems favourite (Sherlock 'olmes, me ).
Only times I can't do this are when I'm on 3-11 shift.
If I'm on mornings, I can be at club for 3:30 ish to sort things out before folks arrive.

People who either work shifts too, or don't have to work, maybe we can get out on my days off during the week.
Only thing is I can only sign in 3 people each time.

Open to suggestions, let me know what works for you all.

Thaks, Andy Greg


----------



## Val (Jun 20, 2013)

Andy, we pencilled in the 10th July which may prove a problem for me, how are you fixed for Monday 22nd?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Andy, we pencilled in the 10th July which may prove a problem for me, how are you fixed for Monday 22nd?
		
Click to expand...

Val, that date is ok for me.
Finish work just after 3pm so that's fine.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Stick me down for Monday 22nd too then :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 20, 2013)

Ah, might have too many for the 22nd.
Got pm's from Junior and NWJocko too re that date.
Let's see if we can set up some other dates too.

Looks like I'll be playing a lot of golf this next month or two :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 20, 2013)

which week could you do  morning, I would be happy to play one of those.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Ah, might have too many for the 22nd.
Got pm's from Junior and NWJocko too re that date.
Let's see if we can set up some other dates too.

Looks like I'll be playing a lot of golf this next month or two :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a mate who could sign a few others on also, they don't have to play with the captain, as long as it's with another OOM'er, it's fine.

Unless your a Billy-no-mates like the rest of us, who can only get golf friends by using this faux dating agency for lonely golfers....:fore::whoo:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, so we've got a 4ball for July 22nd.

Myself, Valentino, NWJocko and Junior.
Is 4pm onwards ok for us all?

Sorry Birchy, i had to do it on 1st come etc. and the lads had pm'ed me.
This ok ? We have plenty of other dates  ( and other OOMers to hack it round with)


----------



## Val (Jun 20, 2013)

4pm on is sound, would prefer 4.30 to let me get checked into my hotel first though but will go with the flow.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 21, 2013)

Val, 430pm will be fine, if we plan on meeting up around 4pm, gives you all time to get warmed up.
LB, yeah you got it in one.
Lad I do occasionally play with works a different shift pattern to me.
I'll see if he's available though.
I'm fine playing as many days as it takes, my mess of a card is already in.


----------



## Val (Jun 21, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Val, 430pm will be fine, if we plan on meeting up around 4pm, gives you all time to get warmed up.
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff pal, warm up is easy, 3 swooshes and a couple of putts


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 21, 2013)

What I have to say about Mondays is, the menu is a limited one.
Think it's just all day breakfast, sarnies, soup,that kind of stuff.
Still quite substantial though.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok everyone, just a quick update.

NWJocko has had to drop out so there is a spot open on Monday 22nd - you still fancy this Birchy?
I'm looking at getting out with 3 of you one evening for the next 2 weeks.
Looking at the club diary, Thursday is best next week, with Wednesday the week after.
Weather is set fair next week, so we could start a bit later giving those who can't get an early dart time to make it.

Cheers, Andy Greg


----------



## Birchy (Jul 5, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok everyone, just a quick update.

NWJocko has had to drop out so there is a spot open on Monday 22nd - you still fancy this Birchy?
I'm looking at getting out with 3 of you one evening for the next 2 weeks.
Looking at the club diary, Thursday is best next week, with Wednesday the week after.
Weather is set fair next week, so we could start a bit later giving those who can't get an early dart time to make it.

Cheers, Andy Greg
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate although according to routemap thing it takes 40 mins for me to get there from work and I will be leaving at 4pm. If that time is ok then im in :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 5, 2013)

If weather is ok then we should be ok setting off at 5.
Needs be, I can just be course guide if we're getting short of time.
I'll put you down for the 22nd.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, July 22nd, the victims are:

Valentino, Junior and Birchy.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 5, 2013)

Right, this week, Tues and Weds would need to be at 5:30, Thurs is ok anytime from 4pm.
Next week Tues again after 5pm, Weds any time and Thursday is a no go.
Any takers ?


----------



## Junior (Jul 5, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok, July 22nd, the victims are:

Valentino, Junior and Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Looking fwd too it!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Right, this week, Tues and Weds would need to be at 5:30, Thurs is ok anytime from 4pm.
Next week Tues again after 5pm, Weds any time and Thursday is a no go.
Any takers ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Greg, I'm going to wait until I pick my putter, order it with your pro and pick it up, when I come and play, so i may leave it until the following week.

I'm looking forward to it though, I wouldn't be able to tee off until 5.30/5-45 even with an early dart, so would that be ok for you?

LB


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Greg, I'm going to wait until I pick my putter, order it with your pro and pick it up, when I come and play, so i may leave it until the following week.

I'm looking forward to it though, I wouldn't be able to tee off until 5.30/5-45 even with an early dart, so would that be ok for you?

LB
		
Click to expand...

If the weather is ok, we should get the light until 930pm.
We'll be reet.
Might also be ok for Friday 19th after work.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Greg mate, I'm going to be looking at Mid August at the earliest if thats OK. I appreciate that I may not get all the rounds in, but I'll do my best if people will work with me...Cheers in advance!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 5, 2013)

Greg, I think I can do next Wednesday.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 5, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Greg, I think I can do next Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: See if we can get a couple more then we can agree on a time.

Bluewolf, plenty of time mate.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 6, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Greg, I think I can do next Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Louise, just in case I've read this wrong.
You mean Weds.coming (10th) or following one (17th).
We can get on this week but only after 530pm - doable.
Thurs. would be best but Weds 17th is free after 4pm.
I can only do 1 each week but if a couple of others want to play this Weds. we'll go for that.
Soz if this has mucked things up.

Greg


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 7, 2013)

Greg,

How are you fixed for the afternoon of Fri 19 Jul 13?  Thinking around 1400 onwards?


----------



## louise_a (Jul 7, 2013)

Greg  was meaning this week, I am happy to leave it until August after my Holidays.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 7, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Greg,

How are you fixed for the afternoon of Fri 19 Jul 13?  Thinking around 1400 onwards?
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, can play that date but in work til 3pm.
Be looking at 4pm to start - this ok with you ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Greg  was meaning this week, I am happy to leave it until August after my Holidays.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise, there is a league match on the tee up to 530pm, so it would be a bit of a squeeze.
If later dates are ok, we'll do that.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 7, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Hi mate, can play that date but in work til 3pm.
Be looking at 4pm to start - this ok with you ?
		
Click to expand...

Might prove to be a little to late for me to hang around. How are you fixed for this Friday?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 7, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Might prove to be a little to late for me to hang around. How are you fixed for this Friday?
		
Click to expand...

We're playing up at Old Links mate.
Let me have a look at my shift pattern and I'll get back to you.
Is around 2pm generally good for you ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 12, 2013)

Just to remind folks.
I can take 3 of you out next week one evening.
Wednesday or Friday looks best.
I've got 3 booked in on the 22nd, can also do the following Monday as well, 29th.
Then 31/7 and 1/8.
Fire away lads.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 13, 2013)

Greg,  Just looked at your previous thread.  How are you set for 1400Hrs next Friday?

I couldn't have made yesterday as i didn't finish in the school till 1630 and needed to get home for parent stuff in the school


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 14, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Greg,  Just looked at your previous thread.  How are you set for 1400Hrs next Friday?
I couldn't have made yesterday as i didn't finish in the school till 1630 and needed to get home for parent stuff in the school
		
Click to expand...

Morning Podge, am in work til 3:20 that day so the earliest we could tee off would be say, 3:45.
This any good to you?


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2013)

Andy, I may have a change of plan but will know better later tonight/tommorow am. How would you be fixed re-arranging for Tues 6th Aug.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 17, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Andy, I may have a change of plan but will know better later tonight/tommorow am. How would you be fixed re-arranging for Tues 6th Aug.
		
Click to expand...

I'm off on that day Val, only problem is, it's ladies day.
It would depend what time you could make it.
Also an informal mens comp on that day.
Could get on but would be limited availability.


----------



## Junior (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi greg 

Are we still on for Monday 22nd at Preston ?  and then at Lymm on Friday ?  If so, what times are good for you mate ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Andy,

I'm waiting for your pro-shop to get my new putter in, should be in on Wednesday, latest.

How are you fixed for next Thursday about 5.45 or Friday about 5.15, subject to traffic and an early dart, if convenient.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Greg are you still ok for 31/07/13 anytime after 15:00


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2013)

Andy, leave plans as is and i'll see you Monday :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 18, 2013)

Cheers Val, see you there.
Graham, yeah that's ok mate. 
I finish at 3:20 but if you need to set out before 4, I'll try to finish early.
Pete, can't do either of those mate, sorry.
Lates on Thurs and playing at Lymm on Friday.
How about the 31st if GJ can make it a bit later.
Am ok for 30th and 1/8 too.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 18, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Val, see you there.
Graham, yeah that's ok mate. 
I finish at 3:20 but if you need to set out before 4, I'll try to finish early.
Pete, can't do either of those mate, sorry.
Lates on Thurs and playing at Lymm on Friday.
How about the 31st if GJ can make it a bit later.
Am ok for 30th and 1/8 too.
		
Click to expand...

later is fine with me on rest days on the Thursaday just let me know what time Greg.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 18, 2013)

gjbike said:



			later is fine with me on rest days on the Thursaday just let me know what time Greg.
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Junior (Jul 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What shifts are you on monday and friday next week mate? What time you fancy teeing off??


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

Junior said:



			What shifts are you on monday and friday next week mate? What time you fancy teeing off??
		
Click to expand...

We are teeing off about 4:45 - 5:00 on Monday mate, was talking to him about that yesterday :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jul 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We are teeing off about 4:45 - 5:00 on Monday mate, was talking to him about that yesterday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 19, 2013)

That time ok for Monday, Junior ?
Day off on Friday so really whatever time is good for you.


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2013)

Time is good for me


----------



## Junior (Jul 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			That time ok for Monday, Junior ?
Day off on Friday so really whatever time is good for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine monday mate. I might be able to leave work early on friday so we can sort a time on monday!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Well im back safe and sound and had me tea 

Thanks to the guys for a great round tonight, really enjoyed the company and loved the course once again. Them greens drive you mad, could se points just running away from you  Cheers Greg for hosting and then just walking the back 9 so we could get the round in. What a guy :thup:

Ive checked all the cards and results are as follows :-

Birchy 33 (-1 for CSS difference) = 32
Junior 30 (-1 for CSS difference) = 29
Valentino 26 (-1 for CSS difference) = 25


----------



## Junior (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks foe the game last night Greg. Really enjoyed the course and company as per usual!!


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll echo the others sentiments, enjoyed the course and enjoyed the company. Thanks Greg for hosting :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 23, 2013)

Was a pleasure lads, appreciate you all getting over there last night.
You're all welcome back any time.
Greens were a bit firm weren't they ?

Ok, next week.
Can play Monday any time.
Tues-Thurs after 4pm.
Let's be 'aving you.
Looking at club daiary, Mon and Wed look best.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Was a pleasure lads, appreciate you all getting over there last night.
You're all welcome back any time.
Greens were a bit firm weren't they ?

Ok, next week.
Can play Monday any time.
Tues-Thurs after 4pm.
Let's be 'aving you.
Looking at club daiary, Mon and Wed look best.
		
Click to expand...

The greens were much faster than when we played the open there. Ive never been so tentative with the putter in my hand ever 

Was a real nerve shredder!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok chaps, got an update for this week.
Playing with gjbike on Weds 31/7 at 4pm and possibly playing on Thurs 1/8 with LB.
Anyone else who can make these dates, you're more than welcome just let us know on here.

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok chaps, got an update for this week.
Playing with gjbike on Weds 31/7 at 4pm and possibly playing on Thurs 1/8 with LB.
Anyone else who can make these dates, you're more than welcome just let us know on here.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yep, should be fine for Thursday Andy, as long as I get rid of this vomitting bug. I'm owed an early dart, so traffic permitting, I hope to get there for about 5.15 ish, possibly earlier.

Anyone else game - I know Stu_C was a possible.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 29, 2013)

Good one LB, hopefully the weather will co-operate.
Anyone else fancy it ? More than welcome.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like its you and me Greg se you at 16:00


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 30, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Looks like its you and me Greg se you at 16:00
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, looking forward to it mate :thup:
Fingers crossed on the weather - although this rain may take some fire out of the greens 
You have a good day at Hillside ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 31, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Good one LB, hopefully the weather will co-operate.
Anyone else fancy it ? More than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Andy, Tomorrow (Thursday) I'm leaving approx 3.45, so may be there for about 5.00 ish. Shall we say tee off at 5.15 ish, although I'll have to speak to your pro first.

No more takers?


----------



## gjbike (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the round tonight in the rain Greg, I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed myself, that is one tuff golf course mate, the greens were as good as Hillside on Monday no bobbling at all only had 27 putts !!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 31, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Thanks for the round tonight in the rain Greg, I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed myself, that is one tuff golf course mate, the greens were as good as Hillside on Monday no bobbling at all only had 27 putts !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It was smashing it down here! Was it that bad there? 

Weather looking much better for tomorrow too so at Least Greg wont get another soaking


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Graham, sorry about the weather 

Had to battle shocking weather tonight at Preston but we both played some good golf at times.
Was tough to keep it going for more than a few holes though.
Graham managed a solid 32 points so I'll let Birchy add that to the leaderboard (-1 for the sss).

See you tomorrow Pete, will meet you down at pro shop at 5pm.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 31, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks Graham, sorry about the weather 

Had to battle shocking weather tonight at Preston but we both played some good golf at times.
Was tough to keep it going for more than a few holes though.
Graham managed a solid 32 points so I'll let Birchy add that to the leaderboard (-1 for the sss).

See you tomorrow Pete, will meet you down at pro shop at 5pm.
		
Click to expand...

Good score round there that :thup:

Leaderboard is filling up nicely and really hotting up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Andy,See you later, I'll be brining a mate also, if thats ok?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Thanks for the round tonight in the rain Greg, I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed myself, that is one tuff golf course mate, the greens were as good as Hillside on Monday no bobbling at all only had 27 putts !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, it was tough in the sunshine tonight Graham. 

32 points (less 1 for CSS), so 31 points for me Birchy at Preston. Yes off 7/8ths also.

18 points front 9, then the 3 putts kicked in. Blobbed the last also.

Fantastic course, Andy was a great mein host again, thanks for letting my mate play, also. The greens and course were fantastic again, and I love playing this course, everything about it is top notch and friendly.

I played very well, but the putter needs to bed in. Just Ellesmere for me, then i'll get 45 points at Lee park - you have been warned.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ooh, it was tough in the sunshine tonight Graham. 

32 points (less 1 for CSS), so 31 points for me Birchy at Preston. Yes off 7/8ths also.

18 points front 9, then the 3 putts kicked in. Blobbed the last also.

Fantastic course, Andy was a great mein host again, thanks for letting my mate play, also. The greens and course were fantastic again, and I love playing this course, everything about it is top notch and friendly.

*I played very well, but the putter needs to bed in. Just Ellesmere for me, then i'll get 45 points at Lee park - you have been warned.*

Click to expand...

I thought finals day was only 18 holes? 
























:ears:


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 2, 2013)

Cheers Pete.
And we got the weather 
That Colin can't half hit a ball - superb ball striking from start to finish :thup:
Played ok these last couple of days,think I've scored 32/33 points both times. Just need to cut out the bad 2-3 holes which are beginning to annoy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 2, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Pete.
And we got the weather 
That Colin can't half hit a ball - superb ball striking from start to finish :thup:
Played ok these last couple of days,think I've scored 32/33 points both times. Just need to cut out the bad 2-3 holes which are beginning to annoy 

Click to expand...

Join the club mate, I think if us 3 had had a best 2 from 3 better ball, we would have been in the prizes. Some great golf played by all of us, but sadly not all 18 holes.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok latest update.
I can get some of you on after work on Sunday, 4pm.
Think I've got one spot filled so, any other takers ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 8, 2013)

Me and Scouser so far and I think Stu C.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 8, 2013)

Would have gone for it but  I have a comp on Sunday.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 9, 2013)

I have just noticed that there is a ladies individual open at Preston on the 21st of August, I wouldn't mind playing in that and counting it for my OOM card, if I can get in.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 9, 2013)

That competition has been cancelled


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 9, 2013)

Strange one that Louise, as it's festival week.
Maybe there weren't enough entrants ?
I know there is a gents individual that day also.
No matter, I can get you round no problem.
Give me some days and times of day which are good for you and I'll fit something in.

Stu had to drop out on Sunday so there are 2 spots available.
Come on you bums, let's be 'avin' you


----------



## Scouser (Aug 10, 2013)

Come on folks Andy can't put up with just me


----------



## louise_a (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, I rang the club and was told that there wasn't much interest in it, I am just sorting out my Nike Matchplay comp and then I will give you some dates Andy.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 11, 2013)

Good luck to Andy playing with Scouser today. Hope you took a torch out with you


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh we strolled round in 3 and a half hrs thanks!
Due to the high quality of play !!
Many thanks to scouser and garry for coming over. 
Great company,laughs and a bit of good golf thrown in.
Scouser scored a respectable 28, giving him 27 after the sss adjustment. 
Garry started off like he was after the course record but couldnt keep it going. Still some great golf though.
Dunno what i scored but i hit it ok.
So,another great game,thanks again lads.
Who's next ?


----------



## Scouser (Aug 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Good luck to Andy playing with Scouser today. Hope you took a torch out with you 

Click to expand...

Knob! 


Andy.... Cheers for the round. 
Once again great company and its a shame you can't attend more meets! 

Ad you know I loved the course. 

I only have one issue.... I can believe u thought my shout of "get in" on the 18th was errrrrr somehow wrong :rofl:

Nce again thanks


----------



## Birchy (Aug 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Knob! 


Andy.... Cheers for the round. 
Once again great company and its a shame you can't attend more meets! 

Ad you know I loved the course. 

I only have one issue.... I can believe u thought my shout of "get in" on the 18th was errrrrr somehow wrong :rofl:

Nce again thanks
		
Click to expand...

It all depends what was "getting in" I suppose :ears:


----------



## Scouser (Aug 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It all depends what was "getting in" I suppose :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Tut tut..... School boy humour


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 12, 2013)

Tell the class about your shot on the 15th :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Aug 12, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Tell the class about your shot on the 15th :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You mean the unbelievable 6i booked about by trees to within a couple of foot of the flag..... Modesty forbids


----------



## Birchy (Aug 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You mean the unbelievable 6i booked about by trees to within a couple of foot of the flag..... Modesty forbids 

Click to expand...

Was that the 5th or 6th shot?


----------



## Scouser (Aug 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Was that the 5th or 6th shot? 

Click to expand...

See my previous opinion of u


----------



## Birchy (Aug 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			See my previous opinion of u
		
Click to expand...

7th shot 

:ears:


----------



## louise_a (Aug 12, 2013)

Andy, can you do midweek next week? any day but Thursday.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 13, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Andy, can you do midweek next week? any day but Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Festival week all week Louise, so it'll have to be the week after.
I'm off Tues-Thurs the week after. Comp on Thursday though.
Trying to arrange an early game with Podgster one day - it'll be around 8am 
Following week 2/9 onwards, can do Monday 4pm, rest of week am on pm shift so would have to play early.
We'll fit everyone in.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2013)

preston is once again in great shape.  had an nice round there on sunday with andy and the scouse bomber!   


cheers lads :thup:        the greens are in fine fettle.  mighty quick.   I did manage to putt off the green at one stage.


----------



## Scouser (Aug 14, 2013)

Scouse bomber....  I wish


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 28, 2013)

Just posting the latest 2 scores from Preston.
Hosted the podgster and louise_a this morning.
The early start didn't deter Louise who birdied the 1st and went on to return a course leading 37 points :clap:
Which, she informs me, puts her top going into the final round.
Podgster scored a very respectable 31 points, which after sss adjustment is 30 - not bad at all :thup:
Weather good and course still in great shape.
Only big Stu to fit in now and I'm done - phew.

Thanks to both of you today, good company on the course and some great golf from us all at times.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for hosting the round Andy, I really enjoyed the course and the company, very happy with 37 points although I did leave a few out there, nice to play with Podgster too, who got over a shakey start to record a respectable score too.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 28, 2013)

Leaderboard has been updated


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 28, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Just posting the latest 2 scores from Preston.
Hosted the podgster and louise_a this morning.
The early start didn't deter Louise who birdied the 1st and went on to return a course leading 37 points :clap:
Which, she informs me, puts her top going into the final round.
Podgster scored a very respectable 31 points, which after sss adjustment is 30 - not bad at all :thup:
Weather good and course still in great shape.
Only big Stu to fit in now and I'm done - phew.

Thanks to both of you today, good company on the course and some great golf from us all at times.
		
Click to expand...

You got any more to host now?

I'm shamelessly looking to gatecrash if you are and I can make it!


----------



## Junior (Aug 28, 2013)

Well played louise, good scoring round a tough course.  Enjoyed Lee Park today, thanks to Stu for hosting us!! Tricky course with lots of doglegs and slopy greens!!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 28, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You got any more to host now?

I'm shamelessly looking to gatecrash if you are and I can make it!
		
Click to expand...

I've got to fit Stuart in but am really struggling.
Probably looking at Monday at 4pm.
I'll deffo let you know if we get a game arranged Iain, you're more than welcome :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 28, 2013)

Junior said:



			Well played louise, good scoring round a tough course.  Enjoyed Lee Park today, thanks to Stu for hosting us!! Tricky course with lots of doglegs and slopy greens!!!
		
Click to expand...

Slopy greens !!??!!
Podge told me they were flat today.
Hmmmmm


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 28, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			I've got to fit Stuart in but am really struggling.
Probably looking at Monday at 4pm.
I'll deffo let you know if we get a game arranged Iain, you're more than welcome :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Monday at 4 could be good for me. 

Give us a shout if its a goer.

Thanks :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 28, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Monday at 4 could be good for me. 

Give us a shout if its a goer.

Thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate :thup:


----------



## r11john (Aug 28, 2013)

Just played at your place, last Sunday. Our captains day out.  What a track.  Love the 17th.  It will be mine!  Like the 4th, cracking birdy.  10th a beauty.  Greens are ace.  Good day and friendly course.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 28, 2013)

Junior said:



			Well played louise, good scoring round a tough course.  Enjoyed Lee Park today, thanks to Stu for hosting us!! Tricky course with lots of doglegs and slopy greens!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well you've set a target now Junior!

39 points to catch junior on my home course means I would have to shoot 1 over gross (off 7/8) - nar not going to happen, although Graham,Louise and gary are in a fine position.

Will home advantage count for careful Gary, or will mad Gary with driver come out to play?

It's going to be tight.

Looks like the 2nd group for me, possibly, depending on how qwerty and Podgster get on in their fourth round games.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 28, 2013)

its going to be a great old day out.   I was out for a few today, hacking away with the big stick in my usual crazed fashion.  :swing:


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 29, 2013)

r11john said:



			Just played at your place, last Sunday. Our captains day out.  What a track.  Love the 17th.  It will be mine!  Like the 4th, cracking birdy.  10th a beauty.  Greens are ace.  Good day and friendly course.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed your day :thup:
I'm biased but it's a great course, invariably in great condition.
Good job birdieing the 4th - that's 2 good  hits to get home.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 29, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Glad you enjoyed your day :thup:
I'm biased but it's a great course, invariably in great condition.
Good job birdieing the 4th - that's 2 good  hits to get home.
		
Click to expand...

Gregbwfc,  the offer is open from now till Finals Day if you want to play Lee Park one morning in order to get all your cards in, however I would need a bit of warning to wangle a visit down south and it would have to be an early start around 0700/0800 if that suits yourself.  If not then an evening so just let me know.

Looking at the overall i would say it is going to be a 3 horse race although LB could come in to the running if he plays on his home track like he has been doing periodically of late.

One thing for certain though is it's not going to be Scouser and i hope it's not someone else, but that would be telling!!!!!!!!!


----------

